

A Guide to Dividing Up Early Stage Start-Up Equity - plumtucker
http://tech.co/slicing-pie-dividing-up-early-stage-startup-equity-2012-09
Good article on Tech Cocktail about how to divide early-stage equity.
======
owyn
SO.... This is a blog post which is promoting an ebook about a "Grunt Fund"
model of equity allocation. Don't divvy up 100% of the pie at too early a
stage. People disappear. Instead, let people work for equity on an ongoing
basis and make the process fair and transparent to all participants. I haven't
run across this idea before, but I like it. Ended up buying the book "just in
case". :) (it was only $5)...

~~~
mikemoyer
Thanks for buying this book (it's mine). I was happy to see someone posted it
to hacker news.

